# Reef Building in Florida!!



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Everyone who is concerned with the Corps Of Engineers dictating reef minumum thickness and weight needs to show up for the meeting at 1190 West Leonard Street Pensacola Florida tonight and hear what the Corps of Engineers has to say on why they are trying to implement these ridiculus rules which will hinder the deployment of reefs less than 500 lbs and thinner than 1/4 inch thick. This rule would prohibit many small reefs built by RFA members and chicken coops in Florida waters. The meeting starts at 5:30 please come help support us before this agency pushes this down our throats along with all the other governmental restrictions currently on their wish list!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike

Keep us informed, didn't know it was going on. They really don't want the average Joe running around making his own reefs anyway. 

Thanks


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

so what is the word on the reefs?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

I was present at the meeting and I think from what I heard that you can bet that the weight minumum will be 500 lbs. or more and the coops may be allowed for the time being. The small stuff is something that they have wanted to stop all along. I've known that for 10 years now. The real small stuff if it washes ashore after a storm causes problems as it gives them more reason to try to stop it altogether.

Just my opinion.:usaflag


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

How many artificial reefs washed ashore or even up to the beach after Ivan? 

The DEP once told me that they were worried about lawsuits from damage caused to structuresby reefs or reef materials blowing out of the gulf and becoming missiles. 

Just take a minute and think about howignorant that concern is.

A 500lb minimum is absolutely meaningless. An airplane weighs well over 10,000lbs, yet they are horribly unstable on the bottom. The ONLY reason for the 500lb minimum is to try to ensure that the average joe can't dploy a reef on your own, with your boat.


----------

